# hedgehog did not eat or run on wheel last night



## BookLover23 (Oct 22, 2014)

my hedgehog Saphira is about a year and 5 months old. I feed her a mix of cat foods and mealworms as treats. The night before last she ran on her wheel some but didnt poop or pee and ate all of her food. Then last night she seems to have not moved at all from the night before. She didnt run and she didnt eat at all. This morning I lifted up her igloo and gave her a mealworm and she are it but not as excited about it. 

Her cage is always at 80 degrees but she has been "too cold" at 75. so maybe last night it was colder in the room and that's why? or maybe the mealworms were old? any ideas?? I'm worried.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anything changed in her world? lighting, noise, smells? Have you taken her out to observe how she moves, to see if everything is normal or if she appears to be in pain? Is her nose runny? Can you hear her breathe? Are her eyes bright, or dull?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What do you use to heat the cage?


----------



## BookLover23 (Oct 22, 2014)

I use a heat lamp. no light is given off. I'm going to take her out and check on her when I get home. but nothing has changed


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Echoing Kat's questions about how she looks & if anything else has changed about her. If there's no external changes to her environment that may have caused the change in her behavior, I would get a vet appointment scheduled for as soon as you can get her in. I would also make sure you have the supplies needed for syringe-feeding - you can get syringes from the pet store, from the pharmacy (look for diabetic syringes that can have the needle removed, or ask the pharmacist if they have needle-less syringes), or from your vet. You can use her regular food ground & mixed with water, canned cat food, or baby food for syringe feeding. If she doesn't eat at all again tonight, I would start syringe-feeding her tomorrow.

Another option to do for tonight - put a bowl of her regular food in, but also put a bowl of her kibble soaked with water & see if she'll eat it that way. Willingness to eat soft food over hard can indicate a tooth or mouth issue, which gives the vet something to start with.


----------

